# Problemas com WS 2357



## ct1gnd (13 Fev 2010 às 22:42)

Olá a todos
Há cerca de 1 mês comprei uma WS 2357.
Depois de cerca de 1 semana na preparação do local de montagem bem como
do RS, feito com 9 pratos de vasos de flores, coloquei a funcionar a estação.
Tudo muito certinho nos primeiros 2 dias, depois começaram os problemas.
Sem explicação começou a aparecer-me vento na ordem dos 90 - 100 Km,
sem motivo para tal acontecer. Depois, de quando em quando não fazia leituras exteriores. Comecei a aperceber-me que durante a noite corria
tudo bem e hoje descobri que quando há sol, simplesmente não recebo infor-
mação exterior.
Tão simples quanto isto, a partir do momento que o sol bate no RS, deixa de
enviar dados.  
Haverá alguem que me possa ajudar?
Já aconteceu a mais alguem?


----------



## Lousano (13 Fev 2010 às 22:52)

ct1gnd disse:


> Olá a todos
> Há cerca de 1 mês comprei uma WS 2357.
> Depois de cerca de 1 semana na preparação do local de montagem bem como
> do RS, feito com 9 pratos de vasos de flores, coloquei a funcionar a estação.
> ...



Tens ligado à base com cabo ou sem fios?

O problemas são apenas no anenómetro?


----------



## ct1gnd (13 Fev 2010 às 23:02)

Lousano disse:


> Tens ligado à base com cabo ou sem fios?
> 
> O problemas são apenas no anenómetro?




Olá
Obrigado por responderes.
A estação está a cerca de 10 m. dos sensores exteriores, por isso pensei
que sem fios, funcionaria tudo bem.
O problema é quase sempre em todos os sensores.
Hoje esteve um dia cheio de sol. Desde as 8:15 até ás 16:15 só recebeu
a esta hora a humidade. Mais nada. Ás 17:00 já estava a receber tudo
outra vez bem.


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Fev 2010 às 19:36)

Olha aqui tenho uma WS2357 e recomendo a 100% o uso de cabo nesta estação, a fiabilidade é muito, mas muito superior. Isso que relatas também me aconteceu quando a adquiri já em Dezembro de 2008.

Quanto aos valores anormais do vento, é defeito destes modelos de média gama da La Crosse, já a minha também tem valores exorbitantes na velocidade do vento, especialmente de madrugada.


----------



## ct1gnd (15 Fev 2010 às 21:34)

Obrigado PedroAfonso
Quando os dias estiverem melhores, vou tentar liga-la
com o cabo, mas penso que o cabo original não chega.
Posso mandar fazer uma emenda aí de 2 - 3 M.?
Não vai alterar os dados?
Cumprimentos


----------



## rapl (16 Fev 2010 às 17:51)

a partida nao teras problemas... mas nao andes com emendas, esse cabo é barato... compras logo com o comprimento pretendido. eu tambem tenho uma estaçao igual, e tambem me debita valores, tanto de velocidade do vento como de temperatura altos, mas é so utilizando o software cumulus, para enviar os dados para a wunderground, ha-des reparas se vires as minimas e máximas na estação se estas teem valores mais normais. já agora, que software estao a utilizar?


----------



## ct1gnd (16 Fev 2010 às 21:25)

rapl disse:


> a partida nao teras problemas... mas nao andes com emendas, esse cabo é barato... compras logo com o comprimento pretendido. eu tambem tenho uma estaçao igual, e tambem me debita valores, tanto de velocidade do vento como de temperatura altos, mas é so utilizando o software cumulus, para enviar os dados para a wunderground, ha-des reparas se vires as minimas e máximas na estação se estas teem valores mais normais. já agora, que software estao a utilizar?



Olá
Obrigado pelas dicas.
Quando vierem os dias melhores, com mais sol vou ter de fazer
alguns testes, para verificar a razão de ficar sem receber dados e o porquê
de aparecerem vallores elevados no vento.
Eu estou a utilizar o Cumulus e o Wunderground, já tenho dados lá.
Isto tudo graças á paciencia e boa vontade do Lousano. Ele foi fantastico.
Abraço


----------



## rapl (17 Fev 2010 às 02:37)

ct1gnd disse:


> Olá
> Obrigado pelas dicas.
> Quando vierem os dias melhores, com mais sol vou ter de fazer
> alguns testes, para verificar a razão de ficar sem receber dados e o porquê
> ...



eu tembem experimentei o cumulus durante 2 dias, e para essa estação nao me agradou nada... so me debitava valores anormais... agora tenho o weather display, e ate ao momento esta tudo dentro das normalidades, vou esperar mais alguns dias para ver se estes se manteem.


----------



## ct1gnd (17 Fev 2010 às 17:34)

Como prometido aqui ficam algumas fotos.
O que acham que está mal, para poder rectificar
http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/8686/001rlx.jpg
http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/8351/002c.jpg
http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/9941/003zk.jpg
http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/8417/004mac.jpg
Não sei colocar as fotos directamente.
Se alguem me quiser ajudar, agradeço


----------



## Lousano (17 Fev 2010 às 18:27)

Está um bom trabalho. 

Em relação ao abrigo, só com as leituras se verá se está a resultar.

O pluviómetro é que devia estar num local aberto.


----------



## rapl (17 Fev 2010 às 20:21)

parece que tem muito espaçamento entre pratos... mas isto na minha opiniao, é que o meu levou 21 pratos... lol, mas os mais entendidos é que saberam...


----------



## ct1gnd (17 Fev 2010 às 22:43)

Lousano disse:


> Está um bom trabalho.
> 
> Em relação ao abrigo, só com as leituras se verá se está a resultar.
> 
> O pluviómetro é que devia estar num local aberto.



Penso que terei que arranjar outro local para meter os sensores.
Quando vierem melhores dias, agarro na trouxa e mudo de poiso, se vir que aqui os dados não são muito fiaveis.


----------



## ct1gnd (17 Fev 2010 às 22:53)

rapl disse:


> parece que tem muito espaçamento entre pratos... mas isto na minha opiniao, é que o meu levou 21 pratos... lol, mas os mais entendidos é que saberam...



Eu tenho cerca de 1.5 cm de espaçamento entre pratos se for necessário
posso meter com 1 cm, mas se calhar depois tenho de meter mais pratos.
Esta foi a minha primeira experiencia com R.S. e possivelmente ficou com
bastantes deficiencias, mas tentarei corrigir tudo numa próxima.
Um abraço


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Fev 2010 às 09:49)

eu uso o WUHU weather underground heavy weather uploader e até ver estou bastante satisfeito. Então desde que formatei o pc e meti o windows vista surpreendentemente tornou.se mais estável, tanto que tenho a estação ligada initerruptamente há mais de 20 dias. Esse cumulus e o weather display achei.os mais complexos e no último nem sequer consegui ligá.lo à estação


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2010 às 11:21)

ct1gnd disse:


> Eu tenho cerca de 1.5 cm de espaçamento entre pratos se for necessário
> posso meter com 1 cm, mas se calhar depois tenho de meter mais pratos.
> Esta foi a minha primeira experiencia com R.S. e possivelmente ficou com
> bastantes deficiencias, mas tentarei corrigir tudo numa próxima.
> Um abraço



Um bom RS pode ter apenas 10 pratos, aliás, é essa a generalidade, entre os 9 e os 12 pratos, no máximo, mas o espaçamento nunca deve ser superior a 1 cm entre cada prato.

É essencial que os pratos sejam o mais opacos possível, se se notar alguma transparência, deve-se aumentar o número de pratos e diminuir o espaçamento, ou aplicar uma camada de tinta no seu interior para aumentar a opacidade.

Penso que o único reparo é relativo ao espaçamento entre pratos e nada mais, de resto, um bom trabalho para o primeiro RS.


----------



## ct1gnd (18 Fev 2010 às 21:23)

PedroAfonso disse:


> eu uso o WUHU weather underground heavy weather uploader e até ver estou bastante satisfeito. Então desde que formatei o pc e meti o windows vista surpreendentemente tornou.se mais estável, tanto que tenho a estação ligada initerruptamente há mais de 20 dias. Esse cumulus e o weather display achei.os mais complexos e no último nem sequer consegui ligá.lo à estação



Olá PedroAfonso
Eu tambem utilizo o vista e neste momento estou a testar como se comporta
o Cumulus.
Não tem havido sol, por isso tenho recebido dados que penso estejam correctos. O vento tambem não tem sido muito forte.
Vamos ver as evoluções.
Um abraço.


----------



## ct1gnd (18 Fev 2010 às 21:26)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Um bom RS pode ter apenas 10 pratos, aliás, é essa a generalidade, entre os 9 e os 12 pratos, no máximo, mas o espaçamento nunca deve ser superior a 1 cm entre cada prato.
> 
> É essencial que os pratos sejam o mais opacos possível, se se notar alguma transparência, deve-se aumentar o número de pratos e diminuir o espaçamento, ou aplicar uma camada de tinta no seu interior para aumentar a opacidade.
> 
> Penso que o único reparo é relativo ao espaçamento entre pratos e nada mais, de resto, um bom trabalho para o primeiro RS.



Obrigado pelo reparo.
Prometo rever o espaçamento dos pratos num proximo RS e tambem a questão da opacidade.
Um abraço


----------



## elioxy (10 Mar 2010 às 14:55)

boa tarde ,comprei a minha estação la crosse ws2357 a dois mas so ontem chegou.acontece que a primeira vez que liguei os instrumento ao sensor termohigro e depois passado0 algum ja estava a receber os dados por wireless mas para verificar se por cabo tambem funcionava liguei e tudo bem passado uns minutos desliguei arrumei-o e tentei ligar por wireless mas acontece que ate hoje nunca mais deu por wireless so por cabo .alguem me poderia ajudar visto que n sei mais o que fazer


----------



## lsalvador (10 Mar 2010 às 15:02)

elioxy disse:


> boa tarde ,comprei a minha estação la crosse ws2357 a dois mas so ontem chegou.acontece que a primeira vez que liguei os instrumento ao sensor termohigro e depois passado0 algum ja estava a receber os dados por wireless mas para verificar se por cabo tambem funcionava liguei e tudo bem passado uns minutos desliguei arrumei-o e tentei ligar por wireless mas acontece que ate hoje nunca mais deu por wireless so por cabo .alguem me poderia ajudar visto que n sei mais o que fazer



experimenta fazer um reset a consola e aos sensores.


----------



## elioxy (10 Mar 2010 às 15:31)

bom eu n pisco nada de ingles sera que me podias dizer com fazer reset aos sensores?


----------



## lsalvador (10 Mar 2010 às 15:36)

elioxy disse:


> bom eu n pisco nada de ingles sera que me podias dizer com fazer reset aos sensores?



O ideal é tirares as pilhas dos sensores e voltar a meter, pode resultar.

Na consola tb deves ter algo para tal.

*"To Synchronize the units so that the weather data can be received, press and hold the PLUS(+) for 2 seconds."*

Ficar a carregar no botão PLUS por 2 segundos. Para ele procurar as frequencias dos sensores.


----------



## elioxy (10 Mar 2010 às 15:40)

o botao plus é o up ??


----------



## elioxy (10 Mar 2010 às 15:41)

ja fiz isso mas fica na mesma


----------



## elioxy (10 Mar 2010 às 15:46)

o que posso fazer mais??


----------



## lsalvador (10 Mar 2010 às 17:09)

elioxy disse:


> o que posso fazer mais??



Ja retiras-te as pilhas a tudo, deixar assim uns segundos, ligar os sensores, depois a consola e fazer a pesquisa dos sensores?


----------



## elioxy (10 Mar 2010 às 17:36)

lsalvador disse:


> Ja retiras-te as pilhas a tudo, deixar assim uns segundos, ligar os sensores, depois a consola e fazer a pesquisa dos sensores?


ja fiz isso tudo e n da


----------



## ct1gnd (10 Mar 2010 às 21:38)

Olá
Já experimentas-te aproximar mais os sensores da consola?
Por vezes de dia e com sol eu tambem não recebo dados exteriores.
Mas á noite não tenho problemas.
Deixa ficar um par de horas para ver se depois consegue receber
os dados.
Tens a certeza que as pilhas estão bem colocadas.
Vai informando.


----------



## henriquesillva (10 Mar 2010 às 22:07)

lsalvador disse:


> experimenta fazer um reset a consola e aos sensores.



É necessário fazer isso de vez em quando? porquê?


----------



## Mjhb (10 Mar 2010 às 22:10)

henriquesillva disse:


> É necessário fazer isso de vez em quando? porquê?



Depende.

Eu preciso fazer um reset diário para registo máximas/mínimas.


----------



## elioxy (11 Mar 2010 às 14:45)

ok vou deixar a consola ligada umas perto do sensores a ver se da


----------



## elioxy (11 Mar 2010 às 16:48)

2 horas ligada e nada nem mesmo colada aos sensores ja n sei o que fazer??


----------



## ct1gnd (11 Mar 2010 às 22:01)

Tens a certeza que as pilhas estão em condições?
Podem estar descarregadas. Com o cabo ela não necessita de pilhas, pois vai buscar a corrente á consola.
Mete-lhe pilhas novas.
Se nada resultar, só tens uma solução: accionar a garantia.


----------



## jonhfx (4 Mai 2010 às 10:43)

Bom Dia.
Estou a tentar ligar a minha estação a net e debitar os dados para o "wunderground" pelo menos ao fim de semana  
Mas depois de baixar da net o "WUHU weather underground heavy weather uploader" não o consigo instalar, simplesmente o installer não "arranca".
Existirá alguma incompatibilidade com o windows vista? 
Um obrigado desde já.


----------



## lsalvador (4 Mai 2010 às 10:43)

jonhfx disse:


> Bom Dia.
> Estou a tentar ligar a minha estação a net e debitar os dados para o "wunderground" pelo menos ao fim de semana
> Mas depois de baixar da net o "WUHU weather underground heavy weather uploader" não o consigo instalar, simplesmente o installer não "arranca".
> Existirá alguma incompatibilidade com o windows vista?
> Um obrigado desde já.



Tenta instalar o software em modo de administrador a ver se é isso, caso contrario saca novamente, pode ser problema do software.


----------



## jonhfx (4 Mai 2010 às 23:55)

Problema resolvido...
Asneira minha, descompactei o ficheiro para uma pasta quando apenas tinha de clicar sobre o "instaler" dentro do "winrar", vamos la ver se na sexta já existe dados do "imadeira5"


----------



## Breitling (5 Mai 2010 às 07:59)

jonhfx disse:


> Problema resolvido...
> Asneira minha, descompactei o ficheiro para uma pasta quando apenas tinha de clicar sobre o "instaler" dentro do "winrar", vamos la ver se na sexta já existe dados do "imadeira5"



jonhfx, já você tem também todos teus dados no mapa de Madeira em Meteoclimatic: http://www.meteoclimatic.com/mapinfo/PTMAD

Obrigado por colaborar conosco.


----------



## jonhfx (2 Jun 2010 às 20:35)

Boa Tarde, 
A minha estação meteorológica não está a 100%, as temperaturas estão elevadas demais( se bem que está um calor daqueles  , muito abafado mesmo), construí o Radiation Shield (espaço entre pratos 1,2 cm), está a quase 1,6o m acima da cobertura, mas a esta hora vou com 25,9 ºC, quando a mais proxima  da minha no underground, regista 20,8ºC.
Será por eu ter os cabos de ligação entre os diversos componentes protegidos por aquele tubo azulado? 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Agradecia desde já.


----------



## Lousano (2 Jun 2010 às 21:41)

jonhfx disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> A minha estação meteorológica não está a 100%, as temperaturas estão elevadas demais( se bem que está um calor daqueles  , muito abafado mesmo), construí o Radiation Shield (espaço entre pratos 1,2 cm), está a quase 1,6o m acima da cobertura, mas a esta hora vou com 25,9 ºC, quando a mais proxima  da minha no underground, regista 20,8ºC.
> Será por eu ter os cabos de ligação entre os diversos componentes protegidos por aquele tubo azulado?
> 
> ...



Tenho um WS 2350 e não tenho problemas desses.

Uma dica, o 1.º prato com mais diâmetro que os restantes e entre esse e o 2º uma placa de esferóvite ou algo semelhante.


----------



## jonhfx (2 Jun 2010 às 23:10)

Estou a Achar estranho, será não é problemas no sensor?
ou a temperatura pode estar realmente correcta...agora marca 23,5 ºC e já está escuro á pelo menos 1 hora, vou por um termómetro interior digital lá fora e comparar os dados...


----------



## Lousano (2 Jun 2010 às 23:40)

jonhfx disse:


> Estou a Achar estranho, será não é problemas no sensor?
> ou a temperatura pode estar realmente correcta...agora marca 23,5 ºC e já está escuro á pelo menos 1 hora, vou por um termómetro interior digital lá fora e comparar os dados...



De facto é estranho, já que o produto WS 2350 e WS 2357 é semelhante penso que apenas existe diferença na base e no WS 2357 serem contínuas as queixas.


----------



## jonhfx (2 Jun 2010 às 23:46)

Bem, la fora com o termómetro de interior  estão 21,3ºC, a consola da WS 2357 marca 23,2ºC...2ºC de diferença é mesmo muito, será mesmo problema do sensor...


----------



## Lousano (3 Jun 2010 às 00:01)

jonhfx disse:


> Bem, la fora com o termómetro de interior  estão 21,3ºC, a consola da WS 2357 marca 23,2ºC...2ºC de diferença é mesmo muito, será mesmo problema do sensor...



Só tens uma forma de tirar as dúvidas:

Retira o sensor do interior do abrigo e coloca em local junto a outro que apresente valores válidos e compara os valores.


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Jun 2010 às 01:55)

Talvez exista uma anomalia no sensor, mas seria bom equacionar a hipótese deste não ser realmente o culpado!

*"Radiation Shield (espaço entre pratos 1,2 cm), e a quase 1,60 m acima da cobertura"*, se questionarmos a distância de 1,2 cm entre pratos, poderá não ser significativa, contudo não deixa de ser um pouco acima do que devia ser, visto que a constituição dos pratos obviamente não é a mesma da utilizada em estações, por isso o RS pode não oferecer a devida proteção dos efeitos da radiação que até mesmo a difusa é digna de atenção e pelas fotos "parece-me" que os pratos não oferecem a ausência de luz no seu interior e de que o sensor tanto precisa para a obtenção de valores minimamente credíveis! Uma solução poderá passar por escurecer artificialmente todo o interior onde está colocado o sensor.
No meu caso resultou...

Quanto à distância desde a cobertura, dizer que é insuficiente poderá ser muito subjectivo, no entanto solucionar esse pormenor poderá ser uma boa opção e são só pontos a favor! 
Acerca do tubo azulado de protecção, corrijam-me se estiver errado, mas não estou a ver que haja qualquer problema nesse sentido...


----------



## Lousano (3 Jun 2010 às 11:04)

jonhfx disse:


>



Esse painel solar não irradia calor?


----------



## jonhfx (3 Jun 2010 às 11:23)

O painel solar está a uns 3 metros da estação, o ângulo de onde foi tirado a fotografia a que está um pouco enganador, vou desligar e tirar as baterias e por à sombra para ver se realmente é problemas com o sensor.
Se não for a que está tramado...
(edit)Estranho é que pelas 6:48 registou 20,8ºC será mesmo a distância que a que está do painel solar?
vou ter de ver isso com mais atenção, obrigado pelas dicas.


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Jun 2010 às 22:54)

Poderá ser o painel...


----------



## ct1gnd (3 Jun 2010 às 22:59)

Eu tambem estou em crer que os paineis solares termicos podem ter alguma coisa a ver com as diferenças de temperatura registadas.
Eu nas temperaturas não tenho razão de queixa, o anemometro e o pluviometro é que ainda não estão a 100%. 
Não dá para colocares o poste noutra zona da casa?


----------

